
Should we pay for email? Interesting take on this - vj93
http://www.imore.com/newton-and-promise-paying-software
======
ocdtrekkie
Absolutely should be paying for email. Then we know our provider is
financially aligned with providing quality service, first and foremost.

~~~
Qwertystop
Any chance you (or anyone else) has a recommendation for a provider? I'm
currently on the fence between FastMail and ProtonMail.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I picked FastMail and I feel like it was the right choice. While their privacy
protections aren't quite as strong as ProtonMail, FastMail is a lot more
usable, and has a lot more capacity for your money. FastMail is hosted in a
country with far better privacy laws than the US.

